# Sage Igniter



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

How does it compare to the Method?


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Just FYI the Flats Pro Line is a full line weight heavy, 210 gr for the "7 WT." I bought it in a 9 WT without knowing that and feel it is too heavy. If you're not planning to over line the rod you might want to try it out with a more standard weight line first.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> How does it compare to the Method?


I played with the 7 at black fly on wed. Had flats pro line(I don’t like that taper the least bit) it is earlily similar to the method, but a touch lighter and with better feel. Mike is right, it feels like a super light 8wt. With BTT it could replace your 8wt. At close range it needs a heavy line or some yoda like skill. I liked it. The 7wt method was the only safe rod I’ve ever truly liked, and the igniter follows in its footsteps.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

SAGE has ANOTHER rod out? wow, amazing business model.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Pssst lemme tell you guys a secret.

If you're throwing a "7wt" line that is a full line size heavy and the stick still likely needs more from the sounds of it, the rod and the line are really an 8wt despite what the sticker and box say. lol These rod/line ratings are really getting worse and worse as far as making any sense goes.

Make Line Ratings Make Sense Again


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are going by affta ratings many of the lines these days are on the heavy side. Are the rod weights not accurate, or are the affta standards outdated due to the materials and rod tech we have now?My guess is the latter.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

el9surf said:


> If you are going by affta ratings many of the lines these days are on the heavy side. Are the rod weights not accurate, or are the affta standards outdated due to the materials and rod tech we have now?My guess is the latter.


I think rod weights AND line weights have become almost totally meaningless for SW rods and lines. An eight weight line could be anywhere from 210gr to over 300 and an eight weight rod could be well matched anywhere in that window, the only way to find out is to try it with a bunch of different lines to find the sweet spot and lawn casting is NOT a great way to do this, you have to do it the hard way while actually fishing. Advanced casters have even worse time than average because we can cast anything with anything making it more difficult to actually find the middle. Ask me how I know!
JC


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

BayStYat said:


> SAGE has ANOTHER rod out? wow, amazing business model.


If they are making money with all these rods they bring out then its pretty hard to dispute their business model. After all I am pretty sure their main purpose is to make money. Now if someone wants to say consumers are crazy well can't argue with that....lol

Now as to the rod itself, I played with one in the shop the other day. Picked up the 8wt and was quite light in hand. Felt like I was picking up my Xi3 6wt. I think it would be a kick ass line of rods where casting is critical (spooky bonefish) but lifting isn't as much a need (SaltHD would be a better choice).


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I threw the 7wt at IFTD and mine will be here Wednesday. The Cortland Flats taper is excellent on it as it is not a line weight heavier. Same goes for my 9wt Method and many of the extra fast rods, I stay away from over-lining them. The 8wt I threw was good but the 7wt feels exceptional. I have too many 8wts as it is and stoked about the 7wt.

I agree above on matching line weights almost becoming useless, watch the grain weights and taper for each line and that will get you dialed in much better.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Black Fly review with comparison to Method

http://www.flyfishingworldheadquarters.com/?p=1670


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

It's time for Sage to get rid of the god awful ugly big eva foam fighting butts. I have them on an Xi2 and will admit it's comfortable but they can surely make it look nicer and still keep it comfortable imo.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

b.bates said:


> Black Fly review with comparison to Method
> 
> http://www.flyfishingworldheadquarters.com/?p=1670


I find it interesting that in this little “review,”that the rod and line, made by the same manufacturer, and assumed to be designed as matching, are both a line weight over. In addition the guy who wrote the piece was very experienced with the Method 7wt and the Rio line that was used on both rods. 
JC


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> How does it compare to the Method?


It's the next gen of the Method, only slightly more butt section to it. Nothing like the One line of rods that Mike is use to.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

b.bates said:


> Black Fly review with comparison to Method
> 
> http://www.flyfishingworldheadquarters.com/?p=1670


Yawn...another commercial advertisement disguised as a review. Now don't get me wrong, I like Sage rods. My current favorite stick is a Sage (disclaimer completed) but my point is that you have an expert caster reviewing a rod that the average fly caster can't throw worth a darn. It's like Tiger Woods handing me a 1 iron and saying this is the greatest club ever. I have cast the Method and I have swung a Ping 1 iron. Neither were great results for me. On any given day 60' is about as far as I can cast consistently. That being said, almost all of the fish I catch on fly are 40' and closer. Easily half the fish I catch are less than 30' away and frequently I'm casting at a fish at 20'. With most of the shooting head still in the rod, it is more challenging to get a good cast at 20' than it is at 50'. Just seems silly that these rod makers are pushing rods that require the average caster to overline 1 or 2 weights so they can use them. I bet Sage sells a ton of them.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Just seems silly that these rod makers are pushing rods that require the average caster to overline 1 or 2 weights so they can use them. I bet Sage sells a ton of them.


You know Sage makes more than one series of rods right? The rods in the family the Igniter is in was started by the TCR (Technical Casting Rod)years ago. That rod and the ones after are not meant for the average caster nor are they meant to be overlined 1-2 weights. Not sure why you are blaming Sage for creating a rod not meant for the average caster. They have made plenty of excellent rods over the years for guys who are not experts. All manufactures make series for different situations and skill levels just like golf. It takes the caster to make an educated decision on what rod is best for the situation, style and ability.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yawn...another commercial advertisement disguised as a review. Now don't get me wrong, I like Sage rods. My current favorite stick is a Sage (disclaimer completed) but my point is that you have an expert caster reviewing a rod that the average fly caster can't throw worth a darn. It's like Tiger Woods handing me a 1 iron and saying this is the greatest club ever. I have cast the Method and I have swung a Ping 1 iron. Neither were great results for me. On any given day 60' is about as far as I can cast consistently. That being said, almost all of the fish I catch on fly are 40' and closer. Easily half the fish I catch are less than 30' away and frequently I'm casting at a fish at 20'. With most of the shooting head still in the rod, it is more challenging to get a good cast at 20' than it is at 50'. Just seems silly that these rod makers are pushing rods that require the average caster to overline 1 or 2 weights so they can use them. I bet Sage sells a ton of them.


With the right overweight line, the Ignitor can be used effectively for short range sight casted Texas swimmers, especially the 6 or 7 wt.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

It is no doubt that the current trend on fly rods over the last 10 years is developing faster and faster action rods. Sage is at the forefront of this trend and their R&D has come up with some excellent qualities in their rod blanks. I keep waiting for some of the advancements in rod development to trickle down, so to speak, to the average caster. Sage came out with the Approach. Using a blank with Konnetic technology, they released a rod that has a medium fast action yet plenty of backbone that is billed as an “entry level” rod from Sage. So what did they do? They discontinued the rod, pushed Gen 4 and Gen 5 rod blanks for the “average/entry level” guy and released another Ultra-fast action rod. I have cast the Approach, Foundation, Motive, Salt HD, One, TCX, and Method series rods in multiple weighs and mostly side by side comparisons. I actually like the Method rod, beyond 40’. Like I said, my go to stick is a Sage. There is a good chance my next fly rod will be a Sage. The only thing better than their R&D department is their marketing department. I say that sincerely and not a dig on them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

On the contrary, I don't think the rod is meant to be overlined to throw short. There are plenty of other rods they make for that purpose. It's designed more for distance casting, such as bonefishing on a wide open flat with long thin tapers designed to cut through wind, throwing bonefish style flies. Of course it does have many other uses. But it's not a close range rod.
As Native Jax mentioned, the lineage comes from TCR, the TCX, the Method and now Igniter. They haven't really added additional rods, just improved upon a series to a demanding market of people always looking to push the threshold. The Salt HD came from RPLXi and so forth. Maybe the X is more in tune with the One line of rods and therefore would make a better rod for closer shots with lines rated for the rod wts being used for and with that, more of a overall rod that adds a little finesse to it. The Salt HD adds a beefier butt section for lifting and a bit stiffer for loading heavier lines to carry bigger flies with. I really don't see where Sage is in the wrong for a company that has been around for decades and is catering to loyal customers.

So just because you don't own the latest and greatest doesn't mean you wouldn't get nodes by those in the know, while feeling comfortable with a rod you are use to. Some rods I keep and others I move out of my quiver, since I found something I like better. The older ones are like a wearing an old baseball glove that just fits and feels right and still get's the job done. Last year, I sold a TCR 6wt. What a beautiful sweet rod to throw. But the Methods were the new Gen in that series. But I had no reason to run out and buy it to have the latest and greatest. I've yet to replace that rod, but it doesn't have to even be a Sage. But Sage does have some interesting options these days and I'm more impressed with their options than the one rod I truly liked back in the day (a Sage RPLX 7wt). Again, some of their stuff is so, so and really meant for beginners and trout guys. But lots of improvements today in the saltwater dept.

So would I just run out and buy an Igniter? Well I've have to think about it, weigh my options and uses and then compare it to what I think feels the best overall, and to make sure my budget justifies it. But in the end, with freshwater and light duty inshore fly fishing, my priority and budget is always 1st the rod, then the fly line and then finally the reel.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

@Backwater - I'm curious about the lineage of some of the Sage rods. 

I get the TCR --> Method --> Igniter

You say RPLX --> RPLXi --> ?? --> Salt --> Salt HD... what came between the RPLXi and the Salt?

Where does the Z-Axis fit into the development of the various rod "families"?

Where do the One and X derive from?

Throwing it way back, wasn't the RPL+ a super fast broomstick? Early version of the Igniter family?

Just curious about the various lineages.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Last year, I sold a TCR 6wt. What a beautiful sweet rod to throw.


Yes it is! Loving that thing.
I put a few Smallies on it Sun, throwing SA Sharkwave ultimate trout line on it with some med streamers. I still use the Wulff BTT for Saltwater though. That rod is a laser beam and will drop super delicate if I do my part.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@EvanHammer 

the TCR --> _TCX_--> Method --> Igniter

You say RPLX --> RPLXi -->_Xi2 -> Xi3-_-> Salt --> Salt HD...

Z-Axis Replaced with the ONE and Their Konnectic tech

The X was an all water rod that was derived from the Z-Axis and ONE as well.

Throwing it way back, wasn't the RPL+....._Started to RPLXi lineage that split the Sage lines into Fresh and Salt._


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

nativejax said:


> the TCR --> TCX--> Method --> Igniter
> 
> You say RPLX --> RPLXi -->_Xi2 -> Xi3-_-> Salt --> Salt HD... what came between the RPLXi and the Salt? the Xi2/Xi3
> 
> ...


Guess I should have realized the Xi2 and Xi3... looking at how long ago we were fishing RPLXi's and how recently it seems the Xi3's were new it's hard to believe the shelf life of the RPLXi.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

EvanHammer said:


> Guess I should have realized the Xi2 and Xi3... looking at how long ago we were fishing RPLXi's and how recently it seems the Xi3's were new it's hard to believe the shelf life of the RPLXi.


I agree, and would still fish the RPLXi today if I had one. Still have some Xi3's and dont just hand those to anyone, I just love those.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yawn...another commercial advertisement disguised as a review. Now don't get me wrong, I like Sage rods. My current favorite stick is a Sage (disclaimer completed) but my point is that you have an expert caster reviewing a rod that the average fly caster can't throw worth a darn. It's like Tiger Woods handing me a 1 iron and saying this is the greatest club ever. I have cast the Method and I have swung a Ping 1 iron. Neither were great results for me. On any given day 60' is about as far as I can cast consistently. That being said, almost all of the fish I catch on fly are 40' and closer. Easily half the fish I catch are less than 30' away and frequently I'm casting at a fish at 20'. With most of the shooting head still in the rod, it is more challenging to get a good cast at 20' than it is at 50'. Just seems silly that these rod makers are pushing rods that require the average caster to overline 1 or 2 weights so they can use them. I bet Sage sells a ton of them.


Personally I consider reviews by pro staff/ fly shop employees to be advertisement but it can sometimes be useful. That said I think this is the first review of the rod/ad I've seen that doesn't have the "not for the average caster, experts only" warning label.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The Z Axis followed the XP, and then the Totally Crappy Rod (TCR) followed by the TCX which I have in 5 wt and will never replace. The Method came next but sucks because it’s red. ( I hate red.)

The TCX is the perfect rod for spanking the bank for trout between the trees and behind log piles while drifting down the middle of the river in a kayak.

The Igniter is a modern material version of the TCX.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

nativejax said:


> @EvanHammer
> 
> the TCR --> _TCX_--> Method --> Igniter
> 
> ...


Yep good, tho I feel the Xi2 & 3 were more in the lineage of the One. I have to admit that I really haven't spent much time with the X and the Z-Axis to form a good opinion about them. However, I have thrown a Salt HD and it's a mildstone difference to the Salt, which IMO, I would have never owned the original Salt. I never actually liked the RPLXi for the same reasons, but Loved the RPLX series. The Xi series was decent for it's time, as well as the One. The Salt HD is actually a decent casting rod for a lifting rod. For me, my favorite line/ linage of Sage rods was the TCR/TRX/Method.... Still, I do have my favs outside of Sage!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

nativejax said:


> I agree, and would still fish the RPLXi today if I had one. Still have some Xi3's and dont just hand those to anyone, I just love those.


My 9wt xi3 is a blast to fish. Feel like I can make just about any cast with that rod.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

After what seemed like 40 days of rain up here in Marietta, Georgia it was sunny again.

So to celebrate I made a quick drive down GA 400 to The Fish Hawk for a visit. Picked out a dozen Clouser's in assorted colors, and a new SA sinking line to dredge with. Then it hit me that I hadn't cast a fly rod since last year, and I needed to fix that. But the next problem is which one because they now carry all the rods including Orvis and Thomas & Thomas. And then there she was, the Sage Igniter 7wt calling me back. My new favorite rod.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

You were there last week also!didnt buy anything, but that 7wt was calling u then.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

nativejax said:


> I agree, and would still fish the RPLXi today if I had one. Still have some Xi3's and dont just hand those to anyone, I just love those.


I just passed mine down to my 12 year old son along with the OG Ross Gunnison I bought it with. It's just soft enough for him to load, but still fast enough for a decent cast into the wind.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

flysalt060 said:


> You were there last week also!didnt buy anything, but that 7wt was calling u then.


I was just dodging my honey do list that day, and it was raining.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

nativejax said:


> I agree, and would still fish the RPLXi today if I had one. Still have some Xi3's and dont just hand those to anyone, I just love those.


7 weight rplxi love it also have xi 2 in 8 weight and a tcr in 6 and a 4 and 5 sp I love the old school sages


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Anyone thrown a 9wt Igniter yet?

@MariettaMike , how does the 7wt compare to a Method 7wt?


----------

